# What should I do?



## spindleberry (Mar 18, 2013)

My mare was in heat June 19th and was with the stud for about a week prior to that, during that week and about a week afterwards. So they were pastured together for about 3 weeks. So this would make her approx 9 months pregnant (if she took; by the looks of her, she looks pregnant; if not, then she has one heck of a hay belly!) I didn't get her confirmed pregnant because my vet doesn't do ultrasounds on minis and I have talked to people around here who have not had good luck w/ the wee foal so I decided not to spend the money on it if it wasn't accurate for them.

So I have never had a horse foal before; nor have I been around for any of the relation's horse's foaling. So in case she is pregnant, what should I have on hand? What do I need to watch for? And what do I need to do? I am going to be making her a stall in the goat shelter (The shelter is a 12x32 so I'll have room to make her a stall in the corner. What size do I need to make it?

Advice would be appreciated.

Right now I have her in a pen w/ a run in shelter and with two goats. Here's a pic of her that I took a few days ago.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KLM (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow, she looks preggo to me.

I would ask advise to the wonderful group of ladies in the "Nutty Nursury" They are pro's!!!





Good Luck!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes please come and join us on the Mare and Foal Forum (or the Nutty Nursery as everyone calls it!). You will find answers to any of your questions and plenty of help with everything you need to know for the health and safety of your pretty girl. We are a friendly lot so take the plunge and come on over!


----------



## spindleberry (Mar 18, 2013)

I've never heard of Mare and Foal Forum??


----------



## chandab (Mar 18, 2013)

Its called Mare Star barn cam watchers or something like that, its part of LB forums and two three down on the list from this one. Hopefully, this link will work: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showforum=6


----------



## spindleberry (Mar 19, 2013)

Ah OK! That makes sense...lol Thanks


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome



your little girl looks lovely, and looks preggo to me. very exciting times!

if she is 9 months along you should start to feel foal movement in the next few weeks... (best feeling ever!) feel while she is eating/ drinking (most active baby times ) or just after she has had a run feel just in front of her udder (if she will let you)

or on her flanks just before the hip, at the stage you may only feel slight flutterings, but as baby grows she/he will become more active and the fun begins!

stall size, I don't know what other people have but my stalls are 2.4x2.4 a bit bigger then most of the mini stalls I have seen but we made it for my stock horse and is big enough that my mare and her yearling gelding both go in there at night with plenty of room





the other girls will have more advice on what size is appropriate and she gets closer make sure you have lots of lovely bedding whether shavings/ straw etc (straw is best when they are imminent as there is less dust and less chance of baby getting infections)

there is a post on the main page I think on what you should have in your foaling Kit. Hey Diane, maybe we should have a pinned post up the top with peoples foaling kits... what they have, what they would suggest etc... is that a good idea?

you still have a bit of time to go, so no need to stress, just enjoy your beautiful pregnant mini





p.s what food have you got her on at present? as she nears her last trimester she will require different things to support the growing baby.

good luck and keep us posted





we LOVE any piccies here.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello and Welcome



she sure looks like she has something cooking



Don't panic as you have come to the right place and there is plenty of time to get prepared.

First things first, is she up to date with vaccinations and worming? Also what are you feeding her?

She is such a pretty little girl and I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## spindleberry (Mar 19, 2013)

Vaccinations/Worming- Yep. Up to date.





RIght now she's getting a mix of grass/alfalfa hay. Twice a day but there's enough that even between the 3 of them they have scraps left over. The only kind of grain I have available is KENT products (And the feed that Rural King carries but I've been told they are cruddy feeds). I had thought about getting a bag of the mare and foal feed that KENT has....would that be a good choice or do I need something else?

Over all though, she's in good condition not fat or skinny.





When should I start stalling her? I definitely don't want to have her foaling where she's at...it's too muddy; the only part that isn't muddy is the shelter although at the moment it's dried out some between the wind and finally not having much rain/ice. My plan is to build her a stall in the goat barn and move the goat's water trough so I can put her out in the big pen during the day(I don't want her and the does together) when I am home so she can get out and get some exercise. I am assuming exercise is just as important in mares as it is in goats? The less exercise my very pregnant goats get the more kidding problems we have, the more exercise they have, the less kidding problems we have.

Any advice would be appreciated.

**Think blue** I want a colt. I prefer geldings over mares/studs. lol BUT as long as Sugar and the baby are healthy, I'll take whatever she has.





Last year she had a colt, however, sadly though she aborted at about 4 months along.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2013)

All sounds just perfect to me



If she is in good condition Diane can advice you on some loose minerals/vits to add for now without having to start her on grain just yet. You still have plenty of time before stalling her but you could start by putting some hay in there for her to go freely in at her wish, also grooming/scratching whilst feeding the occasional apple or treat will help her learn that it is a good place.





Yes you are right, the more exercise the better and the higher the chance that she will roll foal into place and have an easier birth.

In case you hadn't noticed I am thinking colt


----------



## countrymini (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome! She is a very lovely mare, will be fun watching her progress


----------



## sfmini (Mar 19, 2013)

Two great books to read are Blessed Are The Broodmares and Blessed Are The Foals. I had been breeding for years when I read them and I sure learned a lot.


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 20, 2013)

she is a cutie for sure. Welcome to the nursery. The aunties here are pretty awsome! I am learning as I go too. They will help you thru also.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2013)

It sounds as though Sugar is going to be very well cared for during this run up to her foaling - you are getting some great plans made for her! Just keep a good eye on her weight from now on, I always think that it never hurts for a mare to be a little overweight as pregnancy progresses as the actual foaling can pull them down somewhat and you are then fighting a battle to get the weight put back on to a mare who is also feeding a baby. A mare and foal feed slowly introduced over the next few weeks is a good idea, but also get a balancer or a mineral and vitamin supplement as soon as possible just to be sure she is getting all she needs for herself and her coming baby.

Your goat barn sounds the perfect place to make a foal stall for her. If you could give her a space at the far end this would also leave you the other space free to offer to her and the foal to get a little 'walkies' should the weather be bad on some of the early days. I would make her pen 12x12 if possible, the bigger the better - it gives plenty of room for you to be in with her during foaling (plus anyone else to assist you), there is nothing worse than trying to help foal down a mare in a squashed/small space! And yes, exercise is of the utmost importance - all day once the mare is stalled overnight - I would aim to stall Sugar once you notice her starting to get an udder, no need to separate her from her goat pals yet, but as Renee said, getting her used to and relaxed in the barn before you need to close her in, is a great idea.

So glad to have you with us, please keep us updated with news and pics (maybe some pics of your goats to - we love ALL pictures!) and dont forget to keep the questions coming, however silly they may seem, we are all here to help each other at this very exciting time.


----------



## spindleberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank You for all of the advice! I really appreciate it!


----------



## spindleberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are a couple more photos I took today.





I finally felt the baby kick!! Makes me excited!!

Is it routine to worm the mare the day she foals? Just wondering since we do that with the goats.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the cute pics



Yes most of us give Ivermectin to the mare within 12 hours of the birth.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is an udder photo that I took 3/31.






And one of her.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, she is progressing nicely


----------



## Liz k (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like mine she's day 354 let's hope yours go before that



I also do ivermectin with in 12 hours of foaling......and not to worry she's looking good...........


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 1, 2013)

Liz k said:


> Looks like mine she's day 354 let's hope yours go before that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sugar will be approx 300 days April 19th. I hope she goes towards the end of the month/beginning of May; maybe it'll be warmer by then. lol


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

Sugar is at approx. 300days.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 20, 2013)

Now onto sleepless nights, endless excitement, tons of frustration, and quite a ride! So exciting! I love palominos... What are you hoping for (beyond the healthy mother/foal as we all want that!)?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 20, 2013)

She's such a pretty girl!!! Can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2013)

Could we have some updated pictures please!


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

Ill try to get photos this evening.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes we need some day 300 pics



How is she doing with going in her stall now? Is she in with the goats still or have you moved her?

I can't wait to see how she is doing


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

Here are the photos.  I hope the photos show up, there are two, an udder shot and a shot of her rear end that I have blocked on FB since I am sure my non horse friends probably don't want to see that...lol  Let me know what you think.....


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a video....hope the link works.





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201152097349749&l=6736244862618778585


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Yes we need some day 300 pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's been in the pen by herself with her goat pals on both sides of her. I decided to keep her out there until she was closer. She has more room and can come and go as she pleases w/ the shelter. I am going to be kicking one of the horses out of the barn and using their stall for her....it'll be either a 12 x 12 or a 12x10. I haven't decided which stall I am going to use. I'm thinking the 12x10 cuz I can sneak in the goat holding pen and look through window to see her and not disturb her.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

Gone_Riding said:


> Now onto sleepless nights, endless excitement, tons of frustration, and quite a ride! So exciting! I love palominos... What are you hoping for (beyond the healthy mother/foal as we all want that!)?


Yes definitely a healthy mare/foal; but I am really hoping she will have a colt. I prefer geldings!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh Wow, she really has grown



I did notice in your pics though the way she is tied up, please be very careful about tiring her up like that because if she were to spook and pull back it would be hard to untie her in a hurry. I saw this happen at a market once and the horse died



the more he panicked and pulled back the tighter the rope got.

Also don't forget to keep up to date with her feet as the extra weight she is carrying means she needs perfect little tootsies





Start collecting cos you will be able to make a pillow with all her fur


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

The way the rope is tied, if she pulled back or anything I just have to pull the end of the rope and it'll untie. She's not tied very well. But it's the only way to keep her away from me for a photo...lol


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

Does she look close? Or do you think I still have some time?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2013)

I would guess a couple of weeks, post some pics in 3 or 4 days and we will see how fast she is moving



she is such a cutie.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok. Will do.



I hope she does hold off for a couple weeks. I want it to warm up a bit here.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

She is certainly moving ahead VERY nicely!! NICE tummy -- still lopsided so you have some time! I think we'll see some more udder, too!

Like Renee said, a few more pictures every day or every other day, and we can tell how fast she's moving! Just a pretty girl!


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 24, 2013)

I checked her yesterday and shes still the same.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2013)

We need to see some pictures .............................. please!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, 4 days have passed since we last saw her, maybe we will notice some progress.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 25, 2013)

Pictures.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks - she's looking good. She needs to do a bit more 'shopping' with her udder - as it fills her teats will get further apart.

Could you do us a full side on shot - get down on you knees so that you are at her level and not standing up above her - a nice clear side on shot of the whole of her, please.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes but it will probably be Monday. I have class tomorrow plus work the weekend plus it's the end of the semester and I am swamped with so much homework. I can't wait to see her baby but I wouldn't mind one bit if she held off until after I am done with 2 of my 3 classes!!


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice pretty round tummy!!


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 26, 2013)

OK I had time to snap a few photos while I was waiting on her water trough to fill. Sorry about the sun. She kept wanting to follow me around every time I went to the other side. Goofy horse. lol


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Her tummy is looking just great!!!!! A bit more work on the udder please......!

How is baby riding? Do you have a picture of her from the back looking down her sides? Just wondering, because baby has definitely dropped and looks very nicely centered, and if she's rolling baby into position, you should start to see her looking more "slab-sided". She'll start moving that baby "forward-of-center" and remember, these girls can go without an udder -- and if all other signs are showing ready -- it's possible that she'll go without a full udder!


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 27, 2013)

What do you mean by 'slab sided'?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

Slab-sided is the term we us to describe the tummy. When the foal drops into the correct position for birth the tummy will drop down low. When you look at the mare from behind it almost seems as she is no longer pregnant but if you look at her from the side you will see her tummy is lower.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 27, 2013)

Here are some pics.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 28, 2013)

Through her whole pregnancy shes never looked pregnant from behind....but looking at her from the front shes really wide and round. Lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

No we can see she is preggo in these pics



when they are fat their tummy is uniform but if you look at these pics she is bigger on one side than the other


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

New photos, decided to come home between classes today to get a bite to eat since we got out super early from anatomy. Thought I would check on her and get some updated photos since I probably won't have time later on.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Great pics



baby isn't lined up yet as you can see her tummy sticking out from behind so she isn't slab sided yet. Her udder is growing nicely though and her hooha is nice and long. Keep a close eye on her as these last minute changes could happen fast.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

You think I'll have time to get her on cam? Not really worried for the next 3 days but after that, we start our week where mom and i work the same days. Ugh.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking good though!

Question: How far from rump should the picture from behind be taken so that the picture is the most accurate?


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 30, 2013)

There is really no way to tell how long she will take but I would guess it will be more than 3 days so I would definitely check into cams. If you have read other threads on here you will know how important it is for you to be there when she foals. And from my own sad experience, mares can go from calmly eating to foaling (and the foal not getting out of the sac) in 15 minutes or less. And if you check our thread on here this year (On Target Miniatures) you will see that our maiden mare has had a full udder, teats pointing down, and slab sided for over TWO WEEKS and we still wait. She is on cam plus wearing an alarm which will page me whenever she lies flat - which she does many times a night!!! Our other mare Toffee looks more like yours does right now - big lopsided belly, udder is filling but has a ways to go. I don't expect her to foal this week (but of course I could be wrong so she is also on cam and wearing an alarm).


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

To be honest, I haven't read very many threads on here. In fact normally I don't even get on this forum as much as I have recently. I normally do not have time to get online. It's not uncommon for me to go days with out posting or even checking in. Especially right now with my classes wrapping up for the semester. (YAY!) Means more time for my horses!!  & goats....can't forget the goaties to.  Any who, I am going to look into getting the cam....I really hate to have it shipped to me so I am going to check out Home Depot, they have quite a few listed on their site, hopefully they will have some in the store....I am pretty sure Walmart(our walmart) doesn't have them....I think I looked there long time ago when I first thought about having cams for the goats. I'm thinking about possibly making a trip to Kokomo, much bigger town, more stores....I just hate to order it and then she foals before it gets here. lol

Anyways, question, is it ok to go ahead and shave the underside of her belly? I normally clip her towards the end of May (earlier last year due to the heat) but we are actually kinda having a normal spring.....but it gets nippy at night, sometimes so definitely don't want to clip her completely yet....but her belly will be fine right?


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey, I am over in Crawfordsville and we just had a foal if you need anything. I am new at this too but may be close by. My mares only sign that she was going to foal the night she did was that her Ph dropped. No udder (foal is 8 days old and still no udder to speak of but baby is fine), no slab sides, no relaxed hooha.. Just Ph then foal! I have Ph strips left and other stuff that I am not gelding to use as I do not intend to breed (this was a rescue who came in in foal). I don't have a camera that would work in your barn set up we used a web can and streamed it through google into the house (my boyfriend is a nerd).


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

She is progressing nicely and won't be long now as you can see by her udder.

5 days ago






4 days ago






Today






As to how long, no one can say, milk testing will give you an idea, have you tried? I would go ahead and get a cam as you can always use it to keep an eye on baby and then after for the goats.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

You can go ahead and clip her tummy if you want cos it won't hurt her. You might want to up her groceries a bit as the foal seems to be dragging her down a little. The last 2 months can be hard on the mares as the foal takes so much out of them plus she will need plenty of feed to produce enough milk for the little one


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

The cams sound like a great idea -- especially if no one will be home to watch her. And the strips are wonderful for predicting in most cases.

All sounds like a plan.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

I ordered the strips already; got an email stating they were shipped so hopefully I'll get a tracking number soon.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 30, 2013)

You can get a cam for less than a hundred bucks, as long as you can create a line of site from the cam to the receiver. I think some folks have gotten theirs from Walmart, we got ours from Ebay. Good luck and my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

Well Home depot doesnt have them. I know walmart doesnt either. Going to try kokomo. If i cant find a place that has them there I go back to my original plan & just come home for lunch and walk to the barn to check her at night. :/


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

Called Lowes & Menards both have them in stock....Going to kokomo tomorrow so hopefully *crosses fingers* I'll find a cam that'll work great for what I want.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 30, 2013)

That's awesome progress in that short of time! My mare has taken almost 2 mos to get where she's at and she's still not that big! Her 1st day of udder growth was Mar. 6th...


----------



## spindleberry (May 1, 2013)

I was surprised to see that progress yesterday. I knew she had more udder development though when I was walking towards the pen and she had her rear end towards the fence, she flicked her tail and it was obvious she had more of an udder. I am getting excited to see her little one....I think I would be more impatient about this foal if I didn't have so much going on to keep me busy. haha

She's getting the 12x12 stall. I worked in there yesterday, getting it ready for her.



Should have it done today. Hopefully get the cam today and get that set up.

Checked her this morning, all is well.



Looks the same as yesterday when I snapped the photos.


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2013)

That's great news, I am looking forward to more pics in the morning


----------



## spindleberry (May 2, 2013)

No changes so far.


----------



## spindleberry (May 2, 2013)

Sugar is getting more clingy. Normally she is a take it or leave it when it comes to attention. Today she was following us around the pen. Lol


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2013)

Yes they often get mood swings which is a sign that she is getting close.


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2013)

I would be very watchful - years ago I had a mare who became 'over friendly' approx 10 days before all the signs and her dates said that she was due, and she foaled that night inbetween my hourly checks, foal didn't make it out of the bag! Never forgiven myself for not being there and changed from then on to doing 20 minute checks night and day on any mare who passed the 300 day mark, stepping it up to staying right beside them overnight and continuing the 20 minute checks throughout the day. I would not be leaving your little girl unless you have someone else watching her - it is not that easy to tell the last minute foaling signs even to us oldies who have been breeding for years - look how Mary's mare Toffee mentioned earlier here, nearly caught her out, and she had a foaling alarm on Toffee as well as cameras!!

So be safe and stay close - she could foal from anytime on now!!





Good luck!!


----------



## spindleberry (May 3, 2013)

Her stall door is in perfect view of my mom's bed room window. It's awesome. I can just look out the window and check on her.



She's still the same.

No changes in udder/belly. Right now I have her in the round pen so she can get some exercise.

Still haven't received the maybe baby test strips. She is close to approx. 315 days


----------



## spindleberry (May 3, 2013)

Just went out and got more photos...The udder photo is the only one that I didn't take today, it was taken yesterday.
















Is she suppose to be a darker or 'deeper' red color? Of course if mares are anything like goats, that don't always mean anything. LOL I gave up looking at the vulva on the goats...I go by ligaments and discharge....of course I induce goats so I know when they are going to kid...just have to watch them to know how close they are...anyways, back on topic of the mare...


----------



##  (May 3, 2013)

It looks like she will still elongate a bit more, and baby is not totally lined up yet, so she has some time to go. Since she has started an udder, I would expect her to do some more filling before foaling. So, I think it's great you can watch her carefully, and we'll just have to wait and watch!


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2013)

Yes I agree with Diane, a few more things to get in order and then she will be good to go. Next time you take an udder shot can you try from in between her back legs? this way is easier to notice any swelling




Thanks


----------



## spindleberry (May 4, 2013)

Best I could do....I am taking pics with my phone, and I really love that phone and don't want to lose it to her knocking it out of my hand and breaking it...haha


----------



##  (May 4, 2013)

Looking good!!! Progress is being made -- and that's all we can ask for at this point! Just wonderful!


----------



## spindleberry (May 6, 2013)

Just a couple of pics. I did increase her feed like suggested.


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

Looks like baby is lined up not long to go now


----------



## spindleberry (May 7, 2013)

What is she testing in this photo? Do you go by the lighter center and compare that to the chart or do you go by the darker outer edge and compare that to the chart? I am just a bit confused on how to read the results...thanks!


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

wow she has dropped to 6.4, Keep a very close eye on her as she is dropping fast. Can we have an udder and hooha pic please also a side on and rear view tummy pic. Make sur eshe is never alone from now on


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

she has gone from this






to this in one day.






You will have a baby very soon


----------



## spindleberry (May 7, 2013)

I'll get the pictures and test her again when I get home from class. If she's going to foal soon, I hope it's today or tonight. We both work Wed/Thurs. I can't call off unless she is actually in labor. It's going to count against me either way but if I call off, it's needs to be worth the point against me. *sighs* I wish horses were like goats. I plan the goats kiddings so I am home. haha And my job is not 'forgiving' with the call offs...heck it counts against us even w/ a doctor's note. I think that is absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

Do you have a friend or relative that could sit at your place whilst you are at work? We have had 2 nasty dystocias in the last few days, both owners were present and only one foal made it. If this happens and you are not present you have a very high risk of losing both mare and foal.

Maybe even a friendly neighbour?


----------



## spindleberry (May 7, 2013)

My cousin has the normal Mon-Fri job. My other cousin works the same shifts as my mom (work same place) My other cousin works the normal mon-fri job also...if my niece isn't home tomorrow then no, I don't have anyone who can check on her.


----------



## spindleberry (May 7, 2013)

BTW- My cousins/niece are my neighbors. Lots of family on our road. lol


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

great, make them a cake and ask them to come horseysit whist you are at work. Give them a list of things to look out for and let them know how to come on here if they need to ask a question.


----------



## spindleberry (May 7, 2013)

I'll be out of luck if my niece isn't going to be home tomorrow. I know she'll check on her, if she's home...but she's hardly ever home any more. Hopefully Sugar will just be cooperative and have that baby in the night. Being up in the night would be well worth it to have her foal when I am home and not at work. Or she could be even more cooperative and foal at about 2:30 (Gives me time to get home, change into barn clothes, and get a drink of ice tea...) Yea I know mares don't like to be cooperative...Goat's don't like to be either! Personally I think with the goats the more times I checked, the longer they held off...it was a like a plot against me....for every time I came to the barn...they added about 5 minutes to their labor w/ a smug look on their face....haha

If she is showing good signs of foaling in the morning my mom can call off but she doesn't really want to use her sick time unless Sugar is for sure looking like she's going to foal that day.


----------



## spindleberry (May 7, 2013)

Well, my niece said she might be home tomorrow, if she is, she'll keep an eye on her....so lets hope the brats goes before then! OR after I get home from work, either is fine by me. Anywho, retested her when I got home from class today. Here are the photos, sorry about the lighting in the stall/photo quality.


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 7, 2013)

Wow that baby is coming very soon! I sure hope you have your niece there for you. Prayers are going out to you and mama on a safe delivery!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the pics



it looks like baby is still riding high and her udder needs a bit of work but with her milk testing 6.4 I don't think it will take long for her to make the final adjustments. Keep a close eye on her and test her again this evening.


----------



## spindleberry (May 7, 2013)

BTW- Her first baby was aborted at 4 months gestation so this is her first full term baby.


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

How exciting. I think we're going to have a baby very soon!! The strips should be read right away, as when the paper dries, the color darkens, so best of luck foaling -- which I think will be soon!


----------



## spindleberry (May 7, 2013)

I checked her this evening; she is still at 6.4.

My niece has agreed to keep an eye on her tomorrow and she knows to keep me updated via text and to call me if Sugar decides to foal. I hope she holds off though. Either way, I only live about 10 minutes from work....so I can make it home pretty darn quick and I'll come home on my lunch break to check her and to test her again if she's still at a 6.4 in the morning when I test her. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 7, 2013)

Oh, thank heavens for nieces!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you that she'll go when it's convenient for you!



Convenient, yeah, that'd be nice!!!


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

Please do! We're all anxiously awaiting this little one.

Praying for an uneventful delivery of a healthy baby!


----------



## spindleberry (May 7, 2013)

I'm lucky, this forum shows up on my phone in an easy to read/reply context. I just can't add photos with out viewing the 'full site' or something like that. So I can keep you all updated via my cell phone. I am excited to see her little one. I hope she has a healthy baby and an uneventful foaling. After losing her first baby I am really looking forward to this one.


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

As we all are!! Sending many prayers for a happy foaling!


----------



## spindleberry (May 8, 2013)

Still testing 6.4


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

Ok well she is one day closer, say hi to your neice from us.


----------



## spindleberry (May 8, 2013)

Came home on my lunch to check on her and also to test her. Decided to get a few pics while I was at the barn.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

wow, she is looking very interesting, I am betting she will foal tonight or tomorrow at the latest, lets see if she agrees



Can you take a look at the inside of her vulva to see what colour it is, a pic for us top see would be great please


----------



## spindleberry (May 8, 2013)

Pic will have to wait but I'll check before I head back to work, dont have time to upload a pic...just getting ready to leave! lol


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 8, 2013)

I remember that 6.4 VERY UGLY pea soup green color on those strips but it is the 2nd most Beautiful color in the world when you are looking forward to your new arrival...nothing beats a yellow!!...then you have your full house...or in your case your full stall!! Good luck and wishing you the best


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 8, 2013)

Oh, so close!!! So exciting! Looking forward to seeing baby!


----------



## spindleberry (May 8, 2013)

She seems to be getting restless; was itching her butt on the gate; kicking at her belly & swishing her tail. Not sure how much of that is flies though.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

Are you home now or is it your lunch break?


----------



## spindleberry (May 8, 2013)

I am home now.


----------



## ratzo155 (May 8, 2013)

So exciting!!!






praying for a healthy foal for you and an easy delivery!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

Oh that's good, keep us updated on her behaviour



I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling for you and little Sugar


----------



## spindleberry (May 8, 2013)

Well, I think most of that was because of flies because she's her same ol'self...eating her supper right now. I think she was getting impatient because she was out of hay and it was time to eat. lol I tested her earlier and it was still 6.4 I'll test later on this evening before I go to bed.


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2013)

At 6.4 I wouldn't be going to be - unless you have the bed right outside her door or inside her stall if it is big enough! Checking her every 20 minutes is not often enough at this stage of the game in my opinion. You and she have waited a long time for this baby and you need to be right there for her as she goes into labour.

Sorry if this sounds as if I'm 'lecturing' you, but it simply isn't worth the risk of having a mare foal alone!

Good luck and prayers for a safe smooth foaling.


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

WOW! Her tummy is REALLY in the "GO" position!! Pull up the sleeping bag and get ready to watch your little one be born! Sure looks like it could be tonight!!

Praying for a safe delivery of a healthy baby!!!


----------



## amystours (May 8, 2013)

Update! Update!

Do we have a new baby yet??


----------



## spindleberry (May 9, 2013)

Nope. She's testing 6.4. Ill test her again when I get home on my lunch break. Her behavior last night was completely normal so I didnt think she was going to foal.suppose to have storms this afternoon and tonight so I bet she will be fine this morning....she will wait for the worst part of the worst storm to have the foal!! LOL


----------



##  (May 9, 2013)

Keep us posted. Come on little momma -- we're all ready and waiting to see that precious little one!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 9, 2013)

Just checking in to see baby pictures...drats...guess I can wait alittle more. I sure hope mother nature will hold those storms back for you or at the very least send them in another direction....doesnt she know you have enough on your mind already. Will check back later for updates. Enjoy your day


----------



## spindleberry (May 9, 2013)

At lunch she was still at 6.4


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 9, 2013)

This is great, are you able to be home w/her for a bit/


----------



## spindleberry (May 9, 2013)

Yea I am home now. I'll be home until I go over to my BF's house (if I go over) but my mom will be home to watch her because I won't be leaving until she's home.

She occasionally kicks at her belly but I am not sure if that is because of flies or not...we do have flies now that it has warmed up. She still seems pretty much normal. Here are photos I took after I got home from work.

















She has a mushy rump. lol


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 9, 2013)

Without even looking at your test strip and if I only had these pictures to look at I would confidently guess that shes ready...maybe one photo at her level looking straight on from the rear. It might be just her fur but you can almost see the outline of how the foal is sitting...and the last photo is great her hiney almost looks gaunt and you can almost feel the squishness looking at the photo. I bet with a photo from behind you will not even see the huge belly we are looking at here. Now going back to the test strip ( its going to change quick now imo )and putting these things together....a big box of wine is in order...Happy Mothers Day early !!

Im saying tomorrow night but would be prepared for tonight. Cant wait to hear what the experts will say!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2013)

Sorry but I wouldn't be leaving her for anything or anyone (sorry BF!), Get any visitors to come calling on you instead - perhaps they would like to join you for a night's camping to help mare watch!! She's going to foal very soon.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 9, 2013)

Anna, we must have been typing at the same time...yup...you better make plans to stay home with a pot of something!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

I agree with that 100%. Unless your BF lives next door there is no way you will get home in time even if your mum called you immediately. These girls can go from eating to foalin in 5 minutes. She really looks close now



can you take s pic from behind as Heidi said please.


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

This is yesterday






and this is today






It is definitely nearer to 6.0 than 6.4 now


----------



## amystours (May 9, 2013)

Baby soon!!!!! Keep us posted!!!!


----------



##  (May 9, 2013)

Invite your BF over to visit with you, and pull up and extra chair. Certainly not much waiting to do here!!

Safe foaling!!


----------



## spindleberry (May 9, 2013)

I don't think she's going to foal tonight...I could be wrong but just don't think she's going to. I wish she would foal soon though, now that classes are over and work is over she needs to foal sometime between now and 5am Saturday morning. (go back to work Saturday)


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 10, 2013)

Ah-ha! You think she's not going to foal tonight... That's gotta be her green light to deliver for sure!








Any news?


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2013)

check her other post!!!


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

We just never could get her to understand to keep her thread(s) together.



Having them all over the place just makes it so hard for everyone to learn and watch as momma developed up to foaling! No one will ever be able to follow this pregnancy.....LOL

But it sure is a pretty little one she got!!


----------



## spindleberry (May 10, 2013)

Im sure the threads can be merged together. At least they can be on other forums....didnt realize it was a big deal. Sorry about that.

Won't need to worry about it happening again.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

Not a "big deal"



-- just makes it easier to watch what a pretty little one you got from all your waiting!!

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 10, 2013)

It is WAY easier to follow one thread. How I follow a mare is by hitting "Follow This Topic" at the top. When I new thread is opened up, I don't know about it...


----------

